# 3 Meter Panel Replacement in Tight Space



## SCElectric360! (Jul 29, 2019)

Any ideas on products or suggestions on how to build a suitable 3 meter replacement for existing mess..?
Existing power supply 100 amp, must be upgraded to 200amp with 125 amp sub for at least one meter..
Must fit in existing wall area.. around 15 inch opening.. can expand vertically..
Thanks


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You need to fill out your profile before we're allowed to advise you, per the terms of use of this site.


----------

